# No questions asked.



## Franglais

Quand tu offres quelque chose, mais tu vas le faire "no questions asked", comme adverbe, comment le dit-on en francais?

J'allais dire "Hors (de) question" mais ca veut dire "It's out of the question"...c'est trop fort et pas la meme chose enfin.  

Peut-etre "Sans question" ?  Est-ce qu'il y a une expression fixe??

Pas d'accents, desole


----------



## Suehil

I have a feeling that you may have to end up with a clause: 'on ne demande rien';  some words just can't be translated literally.  I may be wrong, though.


----------



## Franglais

I've never waited so long for a response around here, and you're not French!... Fortunately a french friend came to the rescue and said "Sans question" marche bien!


----------



## carolineR

I'm not sure "sans questions" is appropriate...
Does "no questions asked" mean something like : "you are asking me to do something for you, something I don't necessarily approve of, but which i'll do regardless because you're my friend" ?
I think you may not be getting any answer because we are (or at least I am) not sure of the meaning of the phrase


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Example:

"I'll give you 500 euro right now to do it, no questions asked"

Basically, I'm going to give you this (money) to do this (thing) for me and we'll keep it between ourselves.

As to put that into French, 

"_Je te donnerai 500 euro maintenant pour le faire, on n'en dit rien_" ?

Je suis pas sûr.


----------



## mgarizona

... _pour le faire sans poser de questions._

It's not pretty, but it might work?


----------



## Franglais

Here is the sentence:

If you find a cheaper agency than us for exactly the same piece of work, send us a copy of the quote from the company, and we promise to beat it.  No questions asked.

Si vous trouvez une agence « meilleur marché » que nous pour le même travail, envoyez-nous leur tarif, et l’on vous promet de les défier.  Sans question!

(this has already been confirmed into French, so any mistakes are made by a french person!)


----------



## mgarizona

It actually seems like a strange use of "no questions asked" in English. What questions might you raise about how they obtained this lower quote? Something involving an exchange of sexual favors perhaps?

I assume you just mean something like "Guaranteed," no?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Franglais said:


> If you find a cheaper agency than us for exactly the same piece of work, send us a copy of the quote from the company, and we promise to beat it.  No questions asked.


I've more often read "no further questions asked" than "no questions asked".
I would say "sans discuter" :
_[Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs], envoyez nous une copie de l'offre concurrente, et nous vous ferons *sans discuter *une contre-offre plus intéressante

_


----------



## carolineR

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Example:
> "_Je te donnerai 500 euro maintenant pour le faire, on n'en dit rien_" ?


Peut-être  plutôt:
"_Je te donne 500 euro maintenant pour le faire, et on garde ça pour nous_" ?
(on garde ça pour nous = on n'en dit rien à personne)
ou alors, si on retient l'interprétation de mgarizona : "_Je te donne 500 euro maintenant pour le faire, et  personne ne pose de questions indiscrètes_" ?
ou enfin (en m'inspirant de JeandeSponde) : "_[Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs], envoyez nous une copie de l'offre concurrente, et nous vous ferons sans barguigner une contre-proposition plus intéressante _" ?


----------



## geostan

JeanDeSponde said:


> I've more often read "no further questions asked" than "no questions asked".
> I would say "sans discuter" :
> _[Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs], envoyez nous une copie de l'offre concurrente, et nous vous ferons *sans discuter *une contre-offre plus intéressante
> 
> _



"Sans discuter" me paraît tout à fait convenable pour le contexte cité.

Cheers!


----------



## DearPrudence

I also prefer JeanDeSponde's suggestion (though "*sans poser de question*" is not bad and may be used in other contexts)
Merci Caroline, je n'avais jamais entendu "*barguigner*", qui est selon mon dictionnaire vieilli ou littéraire.


----------



## Franglais

Very good discussion.. thank you   I even learnt a new verb, barguigner!


----------



## sandera

Bonsoir,
My first thoughts..."Pas de questions"?????
S.


----------



## sandera

Bonsoir,
Another attempt..."pas de questions demandé"
S.


----------



## MohamedEtudiant

"sans chercher à comprendre"


----------



## geve

sandera said:


> Bonsoir,
> Another attempt..."pas de questions demandé"
> S.


On ne _demande_ pas une question, en français. On _pose_ une question. 
Mais une telle phrase ne veut rien dire... ceci dit, je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir compris ce qu'on entendait "no questions asked" dans le contexte fourni ici.  Franglais, tu n'as pas répondu à la question de mgarizona.


mgarizona said:


> It actually seems like a strange use of "no questions asked" in English. What questions might you raise about how they obtained this lower quote? Something involving an exchange of sexual favors perhaps?
> 
> I assume you just mean something like "Guaranteed," no?


----------



## Franglais

Oops..  We use No Questions Asked all the time as far as I am concerned.  It means Guaranteed!, yes.  I hear it on adverts, the radio, flyers etc...It just means don't ask me any questions, because it's going to happen anyway!


----------



## zonbette

bonjour,

je pensais à : <Il n'y pas de mais qui tienne!> qu'utilisaient les parents pour vous faire comprendre à leurs enfants que ce n'était pas la peine d'insister.


----------



## carolineR

Franglais said:


> Oops..  We use No Questions Asked all the time as far as I am concerned.  It means Guaranteed!, yes.  I hear it on adverts, the radio, flyers etc...It just means don't ask me any questions, because it's going to happen anyway!


aucun doute ?
c'est comme ça et pas autrement ?
point barre ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pas de discussion possible ?


----------



## equilingual

"Sans poser de questions" or "sans demander rien d'autre", "sans demander quoi que ce soit d'autre", etc.

"_Sans question(s)_" just doesn't work here.


----------



## geve

Franglais said:


> Oops.. We use No Questions Asked all the time as far as I am concerned. It means Guaranteed!, yes. I hear it on adverts, the radio, flyers etc...It just means don't ask me any questions, because it's going to happen anyway!


If it means "Guaranteed!" then many suggestions offerred here wouldn't fit... We have to consider the meaning behind the words, and what we're used to hear in commercial communications; we might not have the same culture on that field. I'm not sure you need to add anything at the end of your sentence.
But if you need to add something, maybe something like "On vous le garantit", or "C'est garanti". 
Or "juré, craché !" or "croix de bois croix de fer !"  (it's a joke - you can't talk like that to customers!! But maybe it could fit other contexts with "no questions asked"...)


----------



## gliamo

JeanDeSponde said:


> I've more often read "no further questions asked" than "no questions asked".
> I would say "sans discuter" :
> _[Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs], envoyez nous une copie de l'offre concurrente, et nous vous ferons *sans discuter *une contre-offre plus intéressante_



My favorite so far.


----------



## Franglais

Thanks to all   It will be used.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Franglais said:


> Thanks to all   It will be used.



PayPal is my friend


----------



## kbbylily

well, sorry but i'm not sure i've understood "no questions asked".
because i have seen differente translation in this thread, and i'm lost.
does it means that someone is going to do something no matter what?
Or that he is going to do something, and ask you nothing about?
like, for example, i've killed someone, ans i ask a friend to bury it with me. and he would say " no question ask" meaning " i don't want to know what happend" ?
does it match?


----------



## mgarizona

No, it's more the other way around. It's the person who doesn't want to be asked any questions who includes "no questions asked" in their request. I've killed someone and want a friend to help me bury him/her. So I say to my friend, "I need your help disposing of this bundle, no questions asked." Meaning I need you to help me without asking me any questions about what we're doing or why.

Hence the confusion about using the phrase in a business advertisement. Though I suppose "no questions asked" is a normal way of doing business for someone who buys and sells stolen goods.

Of course it doesn't have to apply to criminal situations. I can call my lover and say "Pack a bag for the weekend and be ready to leave at 7, no questions asked." Meaning "I've got a surprise planned for us, just trust me."


----------



## breizh

kbbylily said:


> well, sorry but i'm not sure i've understood "no questions asked".
> because i have seen differente translation in this thread, and i'm lost.
> does it means that someone is going to do something no matter what?
> Or that he is going to do something, and ask you nothing about?
> like, for example, i've killed someone, ans i ask a friend to bury it with me. and he would say " no question ask" meaning " i don't want to know what happend" ?
> does it match?



Well, I can't help answering to you even if you'd probably prefer the reply of a native and I'm not completely sure to answer properly.
I think that in the example you gave, the friend's reply "no questions asked" would be the answer to "are you ready to do it ?". I'm not sure that would mean "I don't want to know what happened", but I'd say instead : "Whatever happened and whatever the cost, I'll help you".


----------



## kbbylily

mgarizona said:


> No, it's more the other way around. It's the person who doesn't want to be asked any questions who includes "no questions asked" in their request. I've killed someone and want a friend to help me bury him/her. So I say to my friend, "I need your help disposing of this bundle, no questions asked." Meaning I need you to help me without asking me any questions about what we're doing or why.
> 
> Hence the confusion about using the phrase in a business advertisement. Though I suppose "no questions asked" is a normal way of doing business for someone who buys and sells stolen goods.
> 
> Of course it doesn't have to apply to criminal situations. I can call my lover and say "Pack a bag for the weekend and be ready to leave at 7, no questions asked." Meaning "I've got a surprise planned for us, just trust me."



THanks a lot. it's clear now.
the example that comes to my mind is someone full of dirt, he's coming home and say to his wife "run me a bath, no questions asked"
does it match?


----------



## mgarizona

kbbylily said:


> THanks a lot. it's clear now.
> the example that comes to my mind is someone full of dirt, he's coming home and say to his wife "run me a bath, no questions asked"
> does it match?


 
Yes it could, though in dealing with one's wife it would likely come across as a bit too 'imperious.' Probably more politic to say something like "Just run me a bath, I'll tell you later." Or "I'll explain later."


----------



## kbbylily

mgarizona said:


> Yes it could, though in dealing with one's wife it would likely come across as a bit too 'imperious.' Probably more politic to say something like "Just run me a bath, I'll tell you later." Or "I'll explain later."



what means imperious?
do you mean that he couldnt not tell his wife what happend?
anyway, thank you, i think i've undertood the idea


----------



## breizh

I think that what mgarizona meant to say was that the tone would be too authoritarian or patronizing. or am I wrong ?


----------



## mgarizona

breizh said:


> I think that what mgarizona meant to say was that the tone would be too authoritarian or patronizing. or am I wrong ?


 
Quite right. 

Occurs to me that in kb's example the proper phrase is "Don't ask!"

The tone of 'don't ask' is much lighter, it's not so much a command as a plea to be 'let off the hook' and avoid having to explain something that is obviously going to be embarassing.


----------



## kbbylily

mgarizona said:


> Quite right.
> 
> Occurs to me that in kb's example the proper phrase is "Don't ask!"
> 
> The tone of 'don't ask' is much lighter, it's not so much a command as a plea to be 'let off the hook' and avoid having to explain something that is obviously going to be embarassing.



yes you're right!!
i've heard "don't ask" before, and for my previous example, don't ask exactly match, something we would say with a sulky face


----------



## geve

breizh said:


> I think that what mgarizona meant to say was that the tone would be too authoritarian or patronizing. or am I wrong ?


Oui, ça fait un peu "Tais-toi, femme, et fais-moi couler un bain". 

______
J'ai repensé à ce fil récemment, par rapport au contexte de Franglais, et ce qu'on voit le plus souvent dans les communications de ce type en français, c'est _Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs, nous vous remboursons/on vous rembourse la différence_.


----------



## kbbylily

geve said:


> Oui, ça fait un peu "Tais-toi, femme, et fais-moi couler un bain".
> 
> ______
> J'ai repensé à ce fil récemment, par rapport au contexte de Franglais, et ce qu'on voit le plus souvent dans les communications de ce type en français, c'est _Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs, nous vous remboursons/on vous rembourse la différence_.



lol, ok je n'avais pas vu ça comme ça


----------

